# Ford Ka - reverse gear grinding



## Seeker

Can anyone help on this please?

When selecting reverse in the wife's Ka you can feel the gears grating before it drops in. Wife say's it's getting worse.

It has 75000 on the clock.

I suspect it is clutch wear but would appreciate any advice in case it's just a matter of adjustment.

Many thanks

Harry


----------



## SilverF1

Seeker said:


> Can anyone help on this please?
> 
> When selecting reverse in the wife's Ka you can feel the gears grating before it drops in. Wife say's it's getting worse.
> 
> It has 75000 on the clock.
> 
> I suspect it is clutch wear but would appreciate any advice in case it's just a matter of adjustment.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Harry


Sounds about right if the clutch is original.


----------



## eurajohn

I'd suggest that it is the clutch not releasing fully, don't know if it is a cable or hydraulic set up, if cable you will be able to adjust to take out excessive slack (and lost movement). One other possibility is the idle speed is too high.


----------



## loddy

Put it in first first, and then back into reverse, does it grate then ?
if no the clutch is dragging and needs either adjustment or renewal.

Because there is no syncromesh on reverse if the first motion shaft is still spinning (clutch not freeing fully) you will get a grating, pull into first and you should stop the spinning 1st motion and layshaft.

simplees Loddy


----------



## Seeker

Thanks all.

It's as you describe Loddy. From neutral into reverse there's the grating. Put it in 1st first and then into reverse and it's a fairly smooth movement.

I haven't got a Haynes manual for it so ... anyone know how to adjust the clutch mechanism to lift it off the drive mechanism?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## loddy

I would suggest the clutch is dragging because of distortion (old age) needs replacing

Loddy


----------



## bradleypark

If I remember rightly the clutch is cable operated and has a self adjusting mechanism at the top of the pedal, meaning that a new clutch is probably needed.
You could always pop into your local library and look at the haynes manual either for the Ka or the Fiesta/Focus which may be similar

Good luck
Ken


----------



## eurajohn

Ken (bradleypark) you've jogged my memory, you're right it is cable with a self adjuster a white nylon ratchet assembly, not unknown to fail.

Harry, if you operate the clutch with your hand do you feel quite a lot of "free" travel initially before you feel the pressure of the diaphragm?


----------



## willysjeep

*Clutch problem*

first thing i would say is does the pedal feel ok or normal, sometime the best way is feel the clutch pedal on another car, because if you are used to the KA clutch you have got you to the wear, I did work at a ford main dealer and changed 100's of clutch pedal self adjusting kits, Try not to put in reverse to quick give the gearbox time to slow down, Get into to car and put your foot under the pedal and lift it up this releases to self adjuster, then try it, if you feel the pedal by hand there shouldn't be much free play on it, Anotherl test is start the car up and try to put it in reverse if it crunches then try putting it 1st then back to reverse, Do you use the Ka every day ? Handbrake on hard !!! try putting it in 5 th gear letting the clutch up slowly low revs to slip the clutch it will also clean the flywheel and plate, Final test 5th gear see if you can let your foot off the clutch pedal if you can its slipping and worn, If it stalls it the clutch is ok and the problem is with the tickover speed or the cable,


----------

